# Bledne polskie znaki w manualu

## soban_

Ostatnio zauwazylem, ze problem z manualami sie powtorza. Wiem ze moge napisac "man -a mc" i sie przelaczyc przez q na angielski. Jednak chcialbym miec do konca spolszczone manaule z poprawnie wyswietlanymi znakami. Mianowicie problem wygada tak: 

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % man man

NAZWA

       man - formatowanie i wyświetlanie dostępnych stron podręcznika man

       manpath - wyznaczanie ścieżki poszukiwania stron podręcznika odpowiedniej dla danego użytkownika

SKŁADNIA

       man [-adfhkKtwW] [-m system] [-p łańcuch_znaków] [-C plik_konfiguracyjny] [-M ścieżka] [-P pager] [-S lista_rozdziałów] [rozdział] nazwa...

OPIS

       man  formatuje i wyświetla dostępne w systemie strony podręcznika man.  Jeżeli zostanie podany rozdział, man sprawdza tylko ten rozdział podręcznika.  Jeżeli nazwa zawiera znak /,

       to man próbuje najpierw znaleźć podany plik, więc można np.  wydać polecenie man ./foo.5 a nawet man /cd/foo/bar.1.gz.

       Niżej znajdziesz informacje, gdzie man szuka plików stron podręcznika.

OPCJE

       -C  plik_konfiguracyjny

              Określa plik konfiguracyjny, którego należy użyć. Domyślnym jest /etc/man.conf.  (Zobacz man.conf(5).)

       -M  ścieżka

....
```

I wszystko wyglada pieknie, ale jesli chodzi o podreczniki np nmap czy mc to sprawa wyglada tak:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % man mc

NAZWA

       mc - wizualny interpetator poleceĹ dla systemĂłw Unixopodobnych

UĹťYTKOWANIE

       mc [-abcCdfPstuUVx] [-l log] [kat1 [kat2]] [-v plik]

OPIS

       Midnight Commander jest przeszukiwarkÄ katalogĂłw/menedĹźerem plikĂłw dla systemĂłw Unixopodobnych

OPCJE

       -a     WyĹÄcza uĹźywanie symboli graficznych przy rysowaniu ramek.

       -b     Wymusza wyĹwietlanie czarno-biaĹe.

       -c     Wymusza wyĹwietlanie w kolorze, zobacz sekcjÄ Kolory Ĺźeby zasiÄgnÄÄ szerszej informacji.

       -C arg UĹźywane do wybierania innego koloru, ktĂłry ma byÄ obecny w linii poleceĹ. Format argumentu arg jest opisany w sekcji Kolory.

       -d     WyĹÄcza uĹźywanie myszy.

       -f     WyĹwietla wkompilowane ĹcieĹźki, w ktĂłrych Mindnight Commander szuka swoich plikĂłw.

       -k     Resetuje "miÄkkie" klawisze do ich standardowych funkcji z termcap/terminfo.  UĹźyteczne tylko przy terminalach HP, kiedy klawisze funkcyjne nie dziaĹajÄ.

       -l plik

              Zachowuje logi z serwerĂłw ftp do pliku plik.

       -P     Przy  zakoĹczeniu  programu,  Midnight  Commander  wydrukuje  na ekranie katalog, w ktĂłrym pracowaliĹmy na koĹcu; to w poĹaczeniu z funkcjÄ napisanÄ poniĹźej pozwoli ci na

              przeglÄdanie swoich katalogĂłw i automatyczne przejĹcie do tego, w ktĂłrym byĹeĹ ostatnio (dziÄkujÄ Torbenowi Fjerdingstadowi i Sergeyowi za wkĹad w tÄ funkcjÄ oraz za  kod

              ĹşrĂłdĹowy, ktĂłry wprowadzili w Ĺźycie).

              uĹźytkownicy basha i zsh:
```

W konsoli, yakauke, putty, tty wszedzie pokazuje zle polskie znaki tak jak wyzej widac. Wie ktos moze temu jak zaradzic, zeby poprawnie byly one wyswietlane tak jak w przypadku "man man"? Wiem ze temat byl walkowany na forum, nawet napisalem kiedys skrypt spolszczajacy gentoo - ktory bede musial poprawic. Jednak sam nie moge tego spolszczyc poprawnie do konca, wiec prosze o pomoc. Od razu mowie ze juz probowalem z:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % LANG=pl_PL.utf8 LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8 man mc
```

Jednak efekt jest ciagle ten sam. A i jeszcze zauwazylem ze "man nano" jest po angielsku, ale chyba to normalne skoro nie istnieje takowy? Podaje informacje dodatkowe:

```
SoBaN-PC /tmp # wget www.soban.pl/backup.sh && chmod +x backup.sh && ./backup.sh

...

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486953/

SoBaN-PC /tmp # locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

----------

## Jacekalex

```
alias | egrep 'man -a'

alias man='LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8 man -a'
```

I wszystkie many w utf8  bardzo grzecnie wyśiwetla

```
egrep -v '#|^$' /etc/man.conf

FHS

MANPATH /usr/share/man

MANPATH /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH /usr/local/man

MANPATH /usr/man

MANPATH_MAP     /bin                    /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /sbin                   /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin                /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/sbin               /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/local/bin          /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/local/sbin         /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/X11R6/bin          /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin/X11            /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin/mh             /usr/share/man

TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -mandoc

JNROFF          /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN             /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN            /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN           /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL             /usr/bin/gtbl

REFER           /usr/bin/refer

PIC             /usr/bin/pic

VGRIND-

GRAP

PAGER           /usr/bin/less -isR

BROWSER         /usr/bin/less -isR

HTMLPAGER       /bin/cat

CAT             /bin/cat

CMP             /usr/bin/cmp -s

COMPRESS        /bin/bzip2

COMPRESS_EXT    .bz2

MANSECT         1:1p:8:2:3:3p:4:5:6:7:9:0p:tcl:n:l:p:o:1x:2x:3x:4x:5x:6x:7x:8x

.gz             /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2            /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.lzma           /usr/bin/unlzma -c -d

.xz             /usr/bin/unxz -c -d

.z

.Z              /bin/zcat

.F

.Y
```

Nie mam polskich znaków  przy manach zapisanych w iso-8859-2, ale kilka ważniejszych sobie przekodowałem na utf8.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Hmmm, nadal to samo :-/

wsadzilem ten Twoj plik konfiguracyjny do /etc/man.conf i chyba blad masz bo:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % man mc

Nierozpoznana linia w pliku konfiguracyjnym (zignorowana)

VGRIND-
```

A moge wiedziec w jaki sposob sobie przekodowales z iso-8859-2 na utf8? Moze da sie to jakos strzelic jednym poleceniem i wszystkie przekodowac na utf8?

----------

## Jacekalex

Konfig u mnie działa, być może przy wklejaniu coś nie teges, tu masz całość: http://pastebin.com/WcCyV8Cq

Co do przerabiania manów na utf8 - gdyby było więcej takich przypadków, to może można by skrypt naskrobać, do pojedynczych chyba nie ma sensu:

Na piechote wygląda to tak:

rozpakować plik.bz2

enca -c plik

zapakować plik z powrotem do bz2.

Co do enca - tu jest małe howto:

http://dug.net.pl/tekst/124/%C5%82atwa_konwersja_z_iso_do_utf8___i_nie_tylko/

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

